# Hooding of eyelids



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 21, 2011)

Need desperate help, how would you code for hooding of the eyelids?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
Aging causes your skin to lose its elasticity. When this occurs in the upper eyelid, it is called dermatochalasis or hooding. Hooding in the upper eyelid ranges from a mild loss of the normal eyelid fold to extensive sagging.

Hope it helps...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 24, 2011)

What is the diagnosis code for hooding of eyelids?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Feb 24, 2011)

what about 374.89 ?


----------

